# Burning Man LED Project



## elstobbotsle (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I'm working on a Art Car project involving a lot of LED Strips that will be taken out to Burning Man. For control, We will be using some sort of media server with prerecorded and live content that will be then displayed on the LED strips (Obviously, the content will be really abstract, as the distance between each LED "pixel" will be rather large. 

What I'm asking is if anyone knows of a control solution where one could hypothetically run a video line into some sort of control box which would translate the video signal into a format that could be output to a set of LED strips

Something like this guy here: PixelPusher: Intelligent Networked LED Controller by Heroic Robotics, Inc. &mdash; Kickstarter.. but on a much bigger scale?


----------



## Wood4321 (Jun 26, 2013)

I would probably go with Madrix, It likely is the best bang for the buck for that sort of thing.
Very inexpensive, compared to the competition, and also quite powerful.


----------

